# Cheat meal/day on carb cycle?



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am currently a couple of days into a carb cycle, and already I feel like there is a difference.

I am following High/Low/Low/High/Low/Low/Low

On a high day, carbs are 300g, on a low day, 190g.

Protein is staying at 310g per day, and fats at 70g.

The question I have, is should I be consistent with this, or do people throw in a weekly cheat meal/day?

If so, same rules apply, eat anything I want? Or just smash carbs?

Thanks.


----------



## the_gould (Mar 31, 2012)

I would like to know this too - good point.

I have had one cheat day so far - had good and bad carbs i had it on sunday and time permiting i want to have it ever sunday

but just for one day once a week.

Does it matter when? or how often a week??


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I would be more likely to do a cheat meal. Which would come on a high day, after the 3 low days?

One your high and low days, how many G of carbs are you consuming?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

op, id be consistant if you can but if you need a cheat meal do it on your high carb day and adjust the rest of the days calories, unless of course you go to all you can eat buffet


----------



## the_gould (Mar 31, 2012)

so far i have not counted carbs i just know i have increased them what sort of amount of carbs would u suggest


----------



## the_gould (Mar 31, 2012)

mrbez said:


> I think I would be more likely to do a cheat meal. Which would come on a high day, after the 3 low days?
> 
> One your high and low days, how many G of carbs are you consuming?


so even though u have a carb up day you still throw in a treat cheat meal???


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats what I was originally thinking.

However 4 days into this and the cravings for sweets and crap has gone.

But then a bloody angel cake advert came on TV...My favourite! :-/


----------



## the_gould (Mar 31, 2012)

mrbez said:


> Thats what I was originally thinking.
> 
> However 4 days into this and the cravings for sweets and crap has gone.
> 
> But then a bloody angel cake advert came on TV...My favourite! :-/


i drive buses up here in glasgow and there are bus stops that give them out like a vending machine lol.

in all fairness i have not had the cravings. i never got them - was end of carb up day and straight onto low carb again

i do it 1 out of 7 days maybe increase - how much water weight did you usually gain? how long did it take you to loose it?

much more of fat did you usually loose after water weight? i have lost 5 lbs water weight so far and a pound fat

i noticed my muscles looking much more shaped after coming down off last weeks carb up maybe more fat loss?

carb up aagain tomorrow with gym also


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i was like this for about 10 days it passes, now cant get all my carbs down me on my refeed! stick with it


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

So does what I am ding sounds okay?

300g carbs on high, 180-200 on low.

high/low/low/high/low/low/low


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i think i would go 100-150g for low carb days or

300, 200, 100, 50 repeat


----------



## the_gould (Mar 31, 2012)

i have been doing less than 20 g carbs low day and just what ever on carb up - what sort of level should i be going for??


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

make your ownthread it s getting confusing and trying to direct op ^^ as for you make own thread and post up your info in there diet etc and then people can help


----------



## the_gould (Mar 31, 2012)

ok ta!


----------

